# Schwinn Debutante



## CrazyDave (Feb 5, 2016)

Well, shoot. A friend dropped this off for me to sell.  My lady would like me to restore it for her and im torn right up the middle.  I can't find a nice restored one, and I dont want $1000+ in a $300 bike if i restore this one.  The missing lights seems about like a unicorn to find and with the dented fenders and tank, chroming is out and bodywork is in...(which i can do okay if i must).  Heres some shots of the worse of the bike and the rest is about what you'd imagine given the pics. I ran the numbers and it is a 1959.  "E930915"

So heres my question: If i decide to buy this from my pal, what is a fair price? And if anyone has or knows of a restored one or has some parts to make this easier, I am all ears. Also if someone wants to make a offer for it, go right ahead...I'll relay it to my pal.   Advice? Suggestions? Restored one for a few hundred bucks?


----------



## BikeMe (Feb 5, 2016)

OOooooookaaaaaay.....checked out your post and the pics and here's what I think...  If that bike was for sale here in my town or nearby, and I could pick it up in the 150 to 175 range(and that's being generous), I'd be hauling it home.  I've bought plenty of Schwinn's in similar condition, and you'd be surprised how well those old Schwinn's will clean up with some time and elbow grease....  This bike, being a 59(first year Debutante middleweight), is in my opinion, much better looking and less common than the chrome fendered later models....   I think if your lady likes the bike, andwhat gal wouldn't?!!!,.....buy it and fix it up for her!!!!   Id take a bike like this any day over a new piece of crap Walmart bike that's in the same price range....  Even without the dual headlights, it'll be a cool bike for her to cruise around on and you score brownie points!!....lol......    If you do buy the bike from your buddy and want some tips on cleaning and detailing, just drop me a line and i'll try to help you out.....  I'm attaching a pic of a 1963 ladies Schwinn American that I cleaned/detailed, and a pic of my 59 Debutante for inspiration....lol....  The Schwinn American was in probably worse condition than the Debutante that your buddy has!!!!!  Oh, and just so you know, I was offered 800 bucks for my 59 Debutante by a guy here in my hometown and turned it down....lol......I reeeeeeeeeally like that bike!!


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for the kind and very useful response.  May the bicycle gods send good Karma your way!     Those are two GREAT looking old bikes, inspirational for sure!  Much food for thought.  Since it's already in the garage and i can always use the brownie points....Do you know of any other bikes that share the same fenders?   I guess I'l head down this pink bunny trail and see where it leads.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 6, 2016)

Here's a pic of the 61 I had last year. Top of the line girls middleweight.


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 6, 2016)

I sure would prefer one in that condition!   Beautiful!  I do prefer the early non chromed fenders as "BikeMe" mentioned.  Keepin my eyes peeled for some fenders and those darn lights!

Heres a pretty cherry one for $500...blue though...might be easier to paint it pink! LOL
http://papawheeliebicycles.com/i-ju...ll-works-come-by-and-check-it-out-500-00-obo/


----------



## sleepy (Feb 16, 2016)

The photos at the top are what my '62 looked like when I purchased it. As mentioned, these old Schwinns clean up really well....mine came out real nice with enough patina to signify 'Old American Schwinn'. New CST whitewall tires fill out the fenders nicely and the bike rolls like butter.


----------



## XBPete (May 23, 2016)

Dave... this is the model Schwinn I was telling you about that I found Saturday.... waiting for a price...


----------



## CrazyDave (May 23, 2016)

Sweet! Thanks bro! If its blue I will have one of each color! lolololol


----------

